# I'm back! Was doing better but new dosage has been worse



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Love everyone here for all their help when I was first diagnosed in October with Hashimoto's. But have a troubling issue with increased dosage. I was first put on the lowest dosage of Levothyroxin for several weeks and felt better than I had in a while, but did not really change my free T3 and T4 much. So doctor switched me to higher dosage 6 weeks ago... half of a 75 mcg tablet each day. But in the past week or two I have started feeling worse, not better. Am more tired again, cranky and depressed. Just like I was before I even was diagnosed and started taking meds. Any ideas as to what is up??

I have appointment to go back to the doctor in the morning for a new blood test, but would love any insights you have as to why this may be going downhill rather than up.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

sounds like it's time to go in for bloodwork to see if you need an increase. your body could just be adjusting to the dose you are on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NCRedhead said:


> Love everyone here for all their help when I was first diagnosed in October with Hashimoto's. But have a troubling issue with increased dosage. I was first put on the lowest dosage of Levothyroxin for several weeks and felt better than I had in a while, but did not really change my free T3 and T4 much. So doctor switched me to higher dosage 6 weeks ago... half of a 75 mcg tablet each day. But in the past week or two I have started feeling worse, not better. Am more tired again, cranky and depressed. Just like I was before I even was diagnosed and started taking meds. Any ideas as to what is up??
> 
> I have appointment to go back to the doctor in the morning for a new blood test, but would love any insights you have as to why this may be going downhill rather than up.


You have not provided any lab results and ranges for us so I can only say that I suspect that you are horribly undermedicated.

Where is your TSH at? Has your doctor run FREE T3 and FREE T4?


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey all... went back today for new bloodwork. Was surprised they squeezed me in this fast! YAY! Will let you know what it shows. The doctor said that he will not be surprised if I am not able to convert well and may need Armour instead of Synthroid. He also said that since I have Hashimoto's that I will have more ups and downs anyway with my body attacking my thyroid more some days than others.

I appreciate you all more than you know!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow! It sounds like you have a terrific doc! I am pleasantly surprised to see docs suggesting Armour instead! I know I feel tons better on it myself.


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally got the results and they are changing me to Armour. My free T3 and free T4 had not changed hardly at all since I started this mess:

FREE T3 is at 2.9, up from 2.8 (range of 2.3 - 4.2)
FREE T4 is at 1.3, same as it was before (range of .9 to 2.5)

I start on Armour tomorrow as they increased my dose of Levoxyl already one time. So I will report back!! hugs6


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

So glad you are getting some Armour. I hope it helps you like it helped me!


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Lavender! You are a sweetheart. I kind of figured something was not right as I just did not feel that much better and some days worse. You are right that our bodies will give us the clues if we heed them. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NCRedhead said:


> Love everyone here for all their help when I was first diagnosed in October with Hashimoto's. But have a troubling issue with increased dosage. I was first put on the lowest dosage of Levothyroxin for several weeks and felt better than I had in a while, but did not really change my free T3 and T4 much. So doctor switched me to higher dosage 6 weeks ago... half of a 75 mcg tablet each day. But in the past week or two I have started feeling worse, not better. Am more tired again, cranky and depressed. Just like I was before I even was diagnosed and started taking meds. Any ideas as to what is up??
> 
> I have appointment to go back to the doctor in the morning for a new blood test, but would love any insights you have as to why this may be going downhill rather than up.


Have you had a Ferritin test run?
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

If your ferritin is low, it can cause thyroxine titration problems.


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Andros. I have had a standard iron deficiency test....and it was not much below midpoint, but is there a special type of test that I should take? You know so darn much about this stuff.... our hero! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NCRedhead said:


> Finally got the results and they are changing me to Armour. My free T3 and free T4 had not changed hardly at all since I started this mess:
> 
> FREE T3 is at 2.9, up from 2.8 (range of 2.3 - 4.2)
> FREE T4 is at 1.3, same as it was before (range of .9 to 2.5)
> ...


Oh, yes....................you will benefit from Armour. Definitely. How much Armour are you starting on?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NCRedhead said:


> Thanks Andros. I have had a standard iron deficiency test....and it was not much below midpoint, but is there a special type of test that I should take? You know so darn much about this stuff.... our hero! :hugs:


Yes; The "standard" test can come in range and this is very very deceiving.

You do need the FERRITIN lab test. 
Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Your Ferritin should be 50 to 100 in the range; the closer to 100 the better.

If low, it impedes the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement and can cause anxiousness and nervousness during thyroxine increases (titration.)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Yes; The "standard" test can come in range and this is very very deceiving.
> 
> You do need the FERRITIN lab test.
> Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake.
> ...


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Andros... I will ask for that test for iron next week. You are a DOLL!

They have me on 30 mg of Armour. I had started initially on 25 mcg of Levoxyl but they increased it to 37.5 mcg with no real impact on my free T3 and free T4. TSH also did not change much but it has never been that off anyway. They did schedule me a bit earlier for another ultrasound in March to see if something is going on with the teeny nodule they found in November.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NCRedhead said:


> Hey Andros... I will ask for that test for iron next week. You are a DOLL!
> 
> They have me on 30 mg of Armour. I had started initially on 25 mcg of Levoxyl but they increased it to 37.5 mcg with no real impact on my free T3 and free T4. TSH also did not change much but it has never been that off anyway. They did schedule me a bit earlier for another ultrasound in March to see if something is going on with the teeny nodule they found in November.


At last; someone know what they are doing. 30 mg. is the proper starting dose for the patient that does not have myxedema (15 mg. if yes.) This is such good news.

Hopefully, your doc wants to see you for labs every 8 weeks so the titration process can ensue until you are euthyroid (feeling absolutely great!)

I think you are on the healing pathway now. While they cannot regulate the amount of T1 and T2, there are "traces" of that in the Armour as well which i believe is essential to healing.

The thyroid produces four hormones - T4, T3, T2, and T1 - and these regulate all the processes of energy release within the body's cells.

Read more at Suite101: How Does the Thyroid Actually Work?: Understanding the 'Energy Gland' http://www.suite101.com/content/how-does-the-thyroid-work-a121898#ixzz1DBzhZGg8

Read this; it is supremely interesting.......
http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/thyroid_hormones1.php


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes... I go back to doctor in early April for retest and also ultrasound. I do love my doctor alot. Only downside is they have too much burden on nursing staff to get your results quickly. They all of their own blood tests and ultrasounds there and it just takes time to get the results. But, I love Dr. Gamblin. I worry a bit as he is about 55 and could retire before too long I would think.

Andros, you really are a gift. I hope you know that you do so much good for folks dealing with these issues. One, they do not feel alone... they are part of a community you created for us. Second, you give us the benefit of your many years of experience in dealing with thyroid issues.

No way to express how much that means to all of us here who feel so welcomed and cared for.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NCRedhead said:


> Yes... I go back to doctor in early April for retest and also ultrasound. I do love my doctor alot. Only downside is they have too much burden on nursing staff to get your results quickly. They all of their own blood tests and ultrasounds there and it just takes time to get the results. But, I love Dr. Gamblin. I worry a bit as he is about 55 and could retire before too long I would think.
> 
> Andros, you really are a gift. I hope you know that you do so much good for folks dealing with these issues. One, they do not feel alone... they are part of a community you created for us. Second, you give us the benefit of your many years of experience in dealing with thyroid issues.
> 
> No way to express how much that means to all of us here who feel so welcomed and cared for.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; bless your heart and thank you so much!! I try to follow the pathway that I believe the Good Lord would have me on.

Little tip: Take a self-addressed, stamped envelope with you when you get labs and see that the proper person in the office gets it. I never have a problem getting copies and the "girls" always tell me that that makes life so much easier for them in the grand scheme of things.

No one should feel alone. If used appropriately, the Internet has opened up a whole new world for many. Validation is "key!"


----------

